# Spring Bar Sizes For Vostok?



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I need to order some better quality spring bars for my Vostok, but I'm not sure what size I need. 1.15, 1.2, 1.3, 1.5,... I haven't found a site yet that will sell me an assortment. Any experience or tips here?










TIA....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Freshly measured:










Later,

William


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

David if I may just say, that is a glorious Vostok. Good find.

cheers, Howie


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, William, I presume that means the lug holes should be 1.2mm,.... ordering parts and tools today. :sly:

Thanks Howie, when I get better spring bars for the spring, I plan to put it on a lovely blue "silky Italian nylon" NATO from Phoenix. Pics to come, eventually.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The tip that goes into the lug is .7mm, the shank is 1.2mm and the part that passes through the bracelet/strap is 1.8mm. The lug holes should be in the range of.8mm to 1.0mm.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hope this helps a bit:










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I plan to put it on a lovely blue "silky Italian nylon" NATO from Phoenix. Pics to come, eventually.


Now that seems like a good combo! Vostok + Nylon (non-Nato) is the way to go! :thumbsup:


----------

